# aqauscaping fo kyoga flameback



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

i'm getting a new tank for a colony of kyoga flamebacks. I would like to know if they need lots of rocks and caves ect. also could they be kept with brevis. any haelp is apreciated.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

They appreciate rockwork. I'd say no on the brevis, but you may be able to get away with a more robust shelldweller.


----------

